# Room



## Johnny1955 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thinking of coming to live in Pattaya for a year my girlfriend is there no not working in a bar lol. I need to find a room from around 4000 to 6000thb per month.as only have 30,000thb per month and yes she is paying some for room and food, so any help would be very helpfully.


----------

